# sofie



## jef

'where are you, daddy? . . . ohh! there you are!' :laugh2:


----------



## Dee Dee

She is TOO FREAKING CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a little doll!


----------



## Lisa T.

She is so cute!!! I love sables!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulineMi

What a cutie pie! She looks "dainty".


----------



## articshark

Adorable. I love our havanese puppies. They are so stinking cute.


----------



## JoJo's Grayt

so adorable.


----------



## Zoe093014

Just too cute!!!


----------



## Raffi'sMom

So sweet!


----------



## Heather's

Sophie is the cutest thing ever!!! Love that little nose.😍


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

Oh I just want to snuggle you, you little cutie patootie.


----------



## whimsy

Love that little face


----------



## boomana

She looks so tiny!


----------



## jef

*3.4 lbs.*



PaulineMi said:


> What a cutie pie! She looks "dainty".





boomana said:


> She looks so tiny!


she went to the vet today for a shot and tip the scales at a hefty 3.4 lbs. :smile2:

. . . came home and went into her crate for the evening and did not want to be bothered


----------



## Molly120213

What a little sweetheart! Sooo cute!


----------



## Lisa T.

She is so cute. She looks like she's a cuddle bug.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulineMi

Oh....I just love that little girl!


----------



## jef

sofie enjoying the outdoors :smile2:


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom

She is absolutely adorable.


----------



## MarinaGirl

Jeff - your Sophie is so CUTE; I can't stand it!!


----------



## Heather's

Sooo cute!!! Love that little face! :smile2:


----------



## jef

special delivery! :grin2:


----------



## Dee Dee

OH MAN she is SOOOO cute!
I hope that box is coming to my house.


----------



## Heather's

That little nose is just too cute!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## jef

*bad habits*

after sofie quenches her thirst, she now paws the rest of the water all over the kitchen floor! :nono:


----------



## Dee Dee

LOL good puppy! Be your own dog! Keeps everyone on their toes...
she is sooo darn cute!


----------



## Zoe093014

She's the cutest thing ever!!!


----------



## boomana

We now need videos!


----------



## jef

. . . sofie goes fishin' :laugh2:


----------



## Dee Dee

Haaaa that is too cute!!!! I love when Hav's get wet and stay dry on top they look like little sheep.  Your Sofie and my Sophie would have a ball Sophie is a water baby too! 
Your little girl is just so adorable!


----------



## Heather's

Sophie looks like a little bear cub fishing in that first picture! 😊


----------



## Molly120213

She couldn't be any cuter!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom

Sofie is a darling! You two have a lot of fun!


----------



## Raffi'sMom

I love your adventures.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Love the fishing picture! She really stuck her head in there didn't she!!


----------



## jef

sofie . . . pooped out after unsuccessfully trying to get her lhasapoo cousin 'hershey' to play with her today :smile2:


----------



## Heather's

She is just precious! 😍


----------



## Dee Dee

Awww little Sofie! Come play with my Sophie she never turns down an invitation to play. <3

Your Sofie is a doll Jeff


----------



## Sheri

Sofie's soo cute, and putting her whole face in the water made me laugh at her!


----------



## jef

*thank you*

thank you very much for all the nice comments! 
i'm having a lot of fun with sofie! 
i think she is sick of me taking her picture though, since she is always trying to chew on my iphone :grin2:


----------



## jef

sofie looks so innocent, yet she is such a little trouble maker >


----------



## Dee Dee

Oh I don't know ANY Sofie's no matter how you spell it that are trouble makers. LOL.
Sofie is so darn cute!!


----------



## PaulineMi

Sofie is just too cute! Keep the life with sofie pictures coming.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

She does look a little devilish!


----------



## jef

*JAWS*

"JAWS"
pic is a little blurry . . . but thought it was kinda funny :surprise:


----------



## Dee Dee

Haha she looks like a little alien tribble crossed with a gremlin <3


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ha Ha! That's a good one, Dee Dee. Love the picture.


----------



## PaulineMi

This picture shows a waaay different side of the delicate looking little girl in the very first picture in this thread. Love it. LOL!!!


----------



## krandall

jef said:


> . . . sofie goes fishin' :laugh2:


Oh, I didn't see this until today! Too cute for words! What a brave little thing she is too! :smile2:


----------



## boomana

jef said:


> sofie looks so innocent, yet she is such a little trouble maker >


Nope. That is definitely the face of a troublemaker. I know that look well.


----------



## jef

hey dad, i think the new harness is a little too big :nerd:


----------



## Dee Dee

You will grow into it cutie pie!


----------



## Zoe093014

jef said:


> sofie looks so innocent, yet she is such a little trouble maker >


Trouble is good!


----------



## Zoe093014

OMG she's precious!!!:smile2:


----------



## Heather's

Such a cutie pie!


----------



## jef

*rock climbing sofie*

rock climbing sofie :wink2:


----------



## Hanna

She so cute


----------



## Zoe093014

Great photos! How'd she do? You guys are brave!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom

Awesome!


----------



## PaulineMi

Love the color coordination!


----------



## [email protected]

Oh my...... what a love!?


----------



## [email protected]

Can anyone advise me on potty training a male puppy. I'm getting my male in four weeks and don't want him to lift his leg in the house as he gets older. The breeder wants to show him potentially do he will be intact for at least a couple of years. I teach at a school and the plan is for him to come to school with me. Is the no lifting of the leg even possible?


----------



## Heather's

Love all the pictures of the two cutie pies Sophie and Sofie! :biggrin1:


----------



## jef

my sweet sofie! :smile2:
she had a bath, today, shortly after this pic was taken.
still not appreciating bathing . . . >


----------



## Heather's

Fluffy puppy! Precious.😊


----------



## Lisa T.

She's so cute.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom

She is such a cutie. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jef

*bath time*

bath time sofie :surprise:
she whimpered pretty much the whole time!
surprised by how much dark hair is showing through on her head!?

she also sends get well wishes to dee dee's sophie!


----------



## Hanna

So lovely


----------



## jef

vaccination day!

sofie licked the vet hello . . .
she whimpered through the shots . . . tried to bite the girl assisting . . .
gained .9 lbs. in three weeks to total 4.3 lbs. @ almost 14 weeks.
groggy and tender the rest of the day . . .

took this pic of sweet sofie just before going to vet 0
her coloring looks lighter one minute and darker the next . . .


----------



## Zoe093014

She couldn't be any cuter! 
Zoe will jump out of the sink if someone isn't holding her. Bath time here is a 2 man job. Do you use the sprayer? Zoe hates that.


----------



## Molly120213

She is beautiful and so precious!


----------



## Heather's

Cute as a bug!


----------



## boomana

So sweet!


----------



## jef

*sofie goes to atlanta*

sofie goes to atlanta

on monday sofie accompanied me driving to atlanta.
she has made the trip with me several times now. 
she will whimper for a few minutes at the start . . . rest of the time she lays quietly, or sleeps, in her crate. 0


----------



## Dee Dee

She is livin' the life! I don't know how you can move more than 5 feet at a time everyone must want to stop and pet her!


----------



## jef

Dee Dee said:


> She is livin' the life! I don't know how you can move more than 5 feet at a time everyone must want to stop and pet her!


Get a LOT of smiles! :laugh2:
. . . and what kind of dog is that?


----------



## PaulineMi

Your Sofie is absolutely adorable. She appears to have such an air of dainty innocence about her.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

What a doll!


----------



## jef

*where's waldo*

where's sofie :wink2:


----------



## Zoe093014

jef said:


> where's sofie :wink2:


I found her!!! :smile2:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

I see her! Over her head in vinca! Great picture, :grin2:


----------



## Heather's

Sofie is too precious! That little face makes me smile! :biggrin1:


----------



## jef

sofie looking to chase some balls :surprise:


----------



## Barbara Levy

So cute. Loki like playing in the vinca too.


----------



## Zoe093014

She is the cutest thing! And great photos!!! :smile2:


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom

Sofie's coat is GORGEOUS! Great photo.


----------



## Lisa T.

Sophie is gorgeous!😍 Love the photos.


----------



## Lisa T.

How old is Sophie?


----------



## PaulineMi

Sophie's wondering about that "dog leg" on the course. 

She's as cute as ever.


----------



## jef

Lisa T. said:


> How old is Sophie?


She is 16 weeks


----------



## Heather's

Sweet pictures of little Loki and Sofie! :biggrin1:


----------



## jef

sweet sofie today :smile2:


----------



## Barbara Levy

She is just too stickin' cute!


----------



## Lisa T.

Love her coloring.😍😍


----------



## PaulineMi

That little tongue of hers poking out in the majority of her pictures just add an additional adorable Sofie factor.


----------



## jef

sofie . . .
sweet n' fluffy one minute . . . 
. . . wet wild thing the next >


----------



## MarinaGirl

OMG - what a crazy wet dog!! I laughed so hard! She's the best!!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom

Hilarious! I so enjoy her antics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Raffi'sMom

I love watching her explore all her world has to offer.


----------



## PaulineMi

How funny! She just fools us into thinking she's such a delicate little girl. She's just as silly as the rest of 'em.


----------



## CarolZ

She is adorable and looks like having a great time with her water adventure!


----------



## jef

hey dad!
95 degrees in the shade . . .
. . . can we go back to the air conditioned house? :nerd:


----------



## Heather's

OMG...Love that pink tongue! 95 degrees in the shade!!! So very cute!


----------



## jef

sofie


----------



## Dee Dee

She really is SO stinking cute!!! Will be fun to see how she changes as she grows.


----------



## PaulineMi

I can hardly stand not being able to just pick sofie up and fuss over her she's so cute. Beautiful photos.


----------



## Zoe093014

She's unbelievably cute!!! And so photogenic!!! You've captured her wonderful personality!


----------



## jef

sofie one eye 

finally got an eye showing :laugh2:


----------



## MarinaGirl

I can't get enough of Sophie!! She's such a cute puppy and I enjoy all her wonderful pics!! What a fun time you're having with her!!


----------



## Zoe093014

You have the cutest puppy!!! Great pics!


----------



## PaulineMi

Sofie pix op2: Love 'em.


----------



## JulieB

Too. Much. Cuteness!!!! She is absolutely the cutest thing!


----------



## Layla's Mom

She is the "cutest little pistol" ever!! Love, love, love the pics...keep em coming :smile2:


----------



## boomana

Sophie is living the life!


----------



## jef

tuesday is sofies bath day so i let her play in the creek beforehand >

sofie went to the vet wednesday and weighed in at a whopping 6 pounds even!
she is 18 weeks old now!
she is still licking the vet and assistants hello but shaking more now that she is familiar with the routine . . .


----------



## Zoe093014

Ooooh Yuck! :laugh2:


----------



## Lisa T.

She's so cute!!!!!


----------



## jef

sofie was feeling puny after her last vaccination, but back to trouble making self today >


----------



## Heather's

Precious little fluffball!


----------



## Zoe093014

How do you keep her looking so beautiful and clean? She's just adorable!


----------



## jef

Zoe093014 said:


> How do you keep her looking so beautiful and clean? She's just adorable!


thank you! 
she is definitely not clean :nerd:
i do brush and face comb her before our daily walks so she looks nice for pics.
she gets a bath once a week but stays pretty messy.
this pic is from our walk today . . .


----------



## jef

sweet sofie daily pic


----------



## PaulineMi

I think she knows we all just love her photos. She plays up to the camera so well its obvious she's enjoying charming us with her cuteness.


----------



## jef

PaulineMi said:


> I think she knows we all just love her photos. She plays up to the camera so well its obvious she's enjoying charming us with her cuteness.


thanks Pauline! :smile2:

sofie daily pic
19 weeks, 2 days


----------



## jef

sweet sofie daily pic :smile2:
19 weeks, 3 days


----------



## Zoe093014

Each one is even cuter than the next! Like a greeting card photo! It's just amazing!


----------



## Heather's

Awww...Sofie looks so soft and fluffy!!! The area is so pretty and green too! 😊


----------



## jef

thanks zoe & heather! :smile2:

sweet sofie daily pic 
19 weeks, 4 days


----------



## Lisa T.

She's a beauty!


----------



## Zoe093014

She's just a bundle of cuteness! Does she let you face comb her? Mine just hates having her face messed with, either washing or combing it. Any tips?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Love the little tongue. Willow does that too. She kind of will just kind of leave the tip of her tongue out. Had a cat once that did that too!


----------



## jef

Zoe093014 said:


> She's just a bundle of cuteness! Does she let you face comb her? Mine just hates having her face messed with, either washing or combing it. Any tips?


i don't have much experience except with sofie . . . she doesn't appreciate it, but she has gotten used to the daily routine. :wink2:

sweet sofie daily pic 
19 weeks, 6 days


----------



## jef

sofie makes her first trip to the beach tomorrow!
can't wait to see her reaction to the waves :surprise:

sweet sofie daily pic 
20 weeks old today


----------



## jef

sofie is lovin' the beach :laugh2:


----------



## jef

sofie by the bay


----------



## Molly120213

Sofie is one lucky puppy who looks like she is loving life!


----------



## jef

Molly120213 said:


> Sofie is one lucky puppy who looks like she is loving life!


thanks diane!

sofie at the park!

i think it's impossible to keep a havanese clean at the beach >


----------



## jef

here i come dad! :smile2:


----------



## Dee Dee

She is so stinking cute! I am not surprised she loves the beach. It's my Sophie's favorite place too.


----------



## boomana

Sophie gets around more than I do! Love the pictures and look forward to seeing this thread every time there's a new pic.


----------



## Heather's

Love all the pictures!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Sophie is sure a charmer!


----------



## jef

thanks much for the comments! :smile2:

sofie on the move . . .


----------



## Heather's

Sofie's growing up and just darling! She looks so soft and fluffy! How old is she now?


----------



## Molly120213

So sweet! Judging by the number of views this thread has, Sofie certainly is a star!


----------



## PaulineMi

Great shots of Sofie. She's adorable and so happy go lucky.


----------



## jef

Heather Glen said:


> How old is she now?


sofie is 21 weeks 0
thanks as always for the comments!

*sofie sunset
*


----------



## boomana

^ Best picture so far!


----------



## Layla's Mom

She is the cutest thing ever! Her little personality just shines through in all the pics!! I also have to say she's probably the most socialized puppy I know ?


----------



## jef

thanks for the comments, boomana and christine!

*another sofie sunset*


----------



## Heather's

Wonderful photos....precious little face!


----------



## PaulineMi

A philosophical Sofie. 

Beautiful photos.


----------



## articshark

I love her coloring. She's so stinking cute. And her nose. OMG. Totally adorable. lol


----------



## Zoe093014

Beautiful photo and Sophie is a super model!


----------



## jef

thanks for the comments heather, pauline, dawn, and zoe! :smile2:

left a bedroom door open and sofie chewed my gps running watch to pieces today 

hard to stay mad at her for more than a couple minutes though >

*dirty birdy beach bum sofie*


----------



## jef

sofie relaxing after her sunset margarita :wink2:

when on leash in sand she does the havanese flop and just lets me slide her through . . . >


----------



## Dee Dee

Gosh she looks so grown up in this photo!


----------



## PaulineMi

Sofie's livin' the life. She's a lucky little pup.


----------



## Zoe093014

Wow! What a great photo! LOVE the beach photos!


----------

